# DC motor control



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Picked this up today anyone seen one before it weighs about 35 lbs have not pluged it in yet


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I count at least 4 different types of awesome there. I think I'd clean that up and make it into a hell of an end-table.

I know that it adjusts current through a massive rheostat, most likely made of iron vanes, which is why it's so heavy. I am curious if it actually is a rectifier, though. Does it have vacuum tubes in it?

-John


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> I count at least 4 different types of awesome there. I think I'd clean that up and make it into a hell of an end-table.
> 
> I know that it adjusts current through a massive rheostat, most likely made of iron vanes, which is why it's so heavy. I am curious if it actually is a rectifier, though. Does it have vacuum tubes in it?
> 
> -John


have not taken it apart but i looks like there is a vac tube inside and yes there is a big pot inside


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Not like any vac tube I have seen looks more like a light bulb


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

ampman said:


> Not like any vac tube I have seen looks more like a light bulb


 That's an old Tungar rectifier tube. They were available way into the 60's. They also used them in battery chargers. They were mercury vapor.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ampman said:


> Not like any vac tube I have seen looks more like a light bulb


That's a great find. 

I remember seeing a box of them and other old tubes in the attic of an old naval hospital that was built in 1910.
Some of the boxes in that stack were marked X-Ray so I figured it was for their old X-Ray room. 
Here is a home made on. 
http://youtu.be/nj035Pr7bN4


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> That's an old Tungar rectifier tube. They were available way into the 60's. They also used them in battery chargers. They were mercury vapor.


 Same idea as a mercury-arc rectifier or different...?

-John


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Just curious but I'd venture to guess it's got a powerstat transformer that's feeding the rectifier circuit? Or some type of a tapped transformer with the secondary feeding the rectifier? What's the output on the high setting? Probably 90 VDC or so? Used to use these to run 90 volt DC motors.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

just love that kinda stuff


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Do we get to see pictures of the inside?

-John


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Kind of dirty inside


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

That is very cool. You have a multi tapped transformer connected to the "brass buttons" on the front so the knob is really part of a rotary switch. The tube is a diode. so it supplies 1/2 wave rectified DC to the motor.

for more about the tubes look up Tungar and Rectigon

Here is some information on similar power supplies 
http://www.powerstream.com/1922/battery_1922_WITTE/batteryfiles/chapter11.htm


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

fdew said:


> That is very cool. You have a multi tapped transformer connected to the "brass buttons" on the front so the knob is really part of a rotary switch. The tube is a diode. so it supplies 1/2 wave rectified DC to the motor.
> 
> for more about the tubes look up Tungar and Rectigon
> 
> ...


wow that is a lot of info there, i will have plenty to read


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wonder if you can actually get that thing working again? If the rectifier still works it seems like it'd be a simple business.

-John


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

the tungar tube looks blown but i might try to plug it in anyway and take a vid also


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Why not just cheat and install a cheap bridge rectifier in place of that Mayflower rectifier? Mom will never know!!:laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

ampman said:


> Not like any vac tube I have seen looks more like a light bulb





retiredsparktech said:


> That's an old Tungar rectifier tube. They were available way into the 60's. They also used them in battery chargers. They were mercury vapor.


If you turn them on it will come on dim for a second to get the pool of mercury warm up then it will go pretty bright it will show sorta like bleu - green light and that is a small single phase verison what you show the photo.

Early battery charger were done in that fashon ditto with smaller DC drive motours.

The old compaine I used to work before they close that place down they did have monster verison of that when it was running it make pretty instering noise with that. ( if you can see the shadow it will be bleuish - green colour )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, to bathe in the warm glow of soft X-Rays. The good ole days


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

It works


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

What's the frequency on the output end? If it measures 60 its half wave, but if it's 120 its full wave. 

If you were to load it, other motors/transformers on the same circuit will get real ticked off and buzz. Half wave rectifiers make such a poor utilization of the transformer that it has to be rated for 4VA per watt.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> What's the frequency on the output end? If it measures 60 its half wave, but if it's 120 its full wave....


 From reading _fdew's_ article this thing is only half wave, which would make sense because it only has one DC electrode. Apparently back in 1898 you would take whatever wave you could get and like it.

-John


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup, 1 tube = half wave, Two tubes and a center tapped transformer for full wave.

Frank


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*other products by same co*

http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2010/09/rollaway-motor-company-made-lokwel-fat.html

http://books.google.com/books?id=dd...Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=rollaway motor co&f=false


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

RICK BOYD said:


> http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2010/09/rollaway-motor-company-made-lokwel-fat.html
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=dd...Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=rollaway motor co&f=false


thats all i could come up with when i googled it as well


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

It said something about "patent". If its been granted, you might find some interesting reading materials on USPTO.gov


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't stare into that rectifier tube when it's on. It's not good for your eyes or your skin.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ampman said:


> It works


That's great. 

Can you make it into a Bug Zapper?
Kind if giving it a second useful life.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I would love to re-manufacture that so it is like new. :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Send it to the guy in Vegas with the TV show. He seems to charge about a hundred an hour. It'd be purdy when it's done.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

cguillas said:


> Don't stare into that rectifier tube when it's on. It's not good for your eyes or your skin.


"staring" into it is probably not good for you, but I doubt its harmful to skin. It looks like a germicidal lamp because of the pale blue glow(visible portions of Hg discharge), but UV-C doesn't come out. Germicidal lamps are made of special glass that is transparent to UV-C while the normal glass for normal lamps are opaque to it.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Back in those days, glass was glass. You got what came out of the kiln.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> It said something about "patent". If its been granted, you might find some interesting reading materials on USPTO.gov


i will try that


cguillas said:


> Don't stare into that rectifier tube when it's on. It's not good for your eyes or your skin.


now you tell me:cool2::nuke:


Wirenuting said:


> That's great.
> 
> Can you make it into a Bug Zapper?
> Kind if giving it a second useful life.


i was thinking a battery charger


Zog said:


> I would love to re-manufacture that so it is like new. :thumbsup:


me to i love vintage electricial stuff


nolabama said:


> Send it to the guy in Vegas with the TV show. He seems to charge about a hundred an hour. It'd be purdy when it's done.


i thought about that


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ampman said:


> i was thinking a battery charger
> 
> t


But then it will sit on a shelf all lonely and sad. 
:-(
Just cause its old doesn't mean it has no feelings.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> But then it will sit on a shelf all lonely and sad.
> :-(
> Just cause its old doesn't mean it has no feelings.


i'am taking real good care of her:thumbsup:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Apparently they didn't receive patent on that, but they had a patent on something about carbon arc lighting apparatus. 

Could this have something to do with carbon arc lighting or are you certain its for motors?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> Apparently they didn't receive patent on that, but they had a patent on something about carbon arc lighting apparatus.
> 
> Could this have something to do with carbon arc lighting or are you certain its for motors?


not sure if it's for motors or battery charger or both


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

nice heaters...


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Voltage is too low for carbon arc lighting.

@ 26 volts there is a greater likelihood it was designed to charge Edison Nickle/Iron batteries in an electric truck.

The light emissions from the rectifier are no different from the emissions of a Mercury vapor lamp.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well great i like old electrical stuff good to see it works Amp have you ever 
been to Sky Craft on Fairbanks . They sell Small DC motors if you want to 
have one to play with and there cheap . :thumbsup:


----------

